# Change A Letter (Six Letter Edition)



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

I came across that I'm not the only one wanting another "Change a letter" - thread... So here it is: The six-letter-edition!

The rules are the same as in the other threads of this type, you take the second word of the post above yours and change one letter to get a new word.

Here we go:

jennet - bennet


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

bennet ---- bonnet


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

bonnet - sonnet


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

sonnet ---- tennis


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

tennis - Dennis


----------



## sugar and spice (May 16, 2008)

Dennis----sinner


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

sinner - sniper


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

sniper => pipers


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2008)

pipers - papers


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

papers => spears


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

spears - spread


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

spread => draped


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

draped - drapes


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

drapes => grapes


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

grapes - grades


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

grades => grates


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

grates - crates


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

crates => create


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

create - cereal


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

cereal --- relate


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

relate => latter


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

latter - Slater


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2008)

slater ---- talker


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

talker - walker


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2008)

walker ---- lawyer


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

lawyer - Sawyer


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

Sawyer => wavers


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

wavers - wafers


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

wafers - wafter


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

wafter - Walter


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

walter => relate


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

relate - relace


----------



## mariac1966 (May 21, 2008)

relace => reface


----------



## goldilocks829 (May 21, 2008)

reface - fierce


----------



## mariac1966 (May 21, 2008)

fierce => pierce


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

pierce - pieces


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

pieces => spices


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

spices - spiced


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

spiced - spaced


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

spaced => spades


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

spades - spares


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

spares ---- sprays


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

sprays - syrups


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

syrups --- spurts


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (May 22, 2008)

spurts--- spouts


----------



## goldilocks829 (May 22, 2008)

spouts --- sports


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

sports - spores


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

spores---shores


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

shores - shoves


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

shoves - shovel


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

shovel => sloven


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

sloven---wolves


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

wolves - arrooo ... :blink: no.

wolves - olives


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

olives---sliver


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

sliver - rivets


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

rivets---rivers


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

rivers - shiver


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

shiver ----- shrine


----------



## goldilocks829 (May 22, 2008)

shrine --- rinses


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

rinses - rinser


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

rinser --- sirens


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

sirens - spires


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

spires ----- sprees


----------



## goldilocks829 (May 23, 2008)

rinser -- sirens


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

sirens --- sneers


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> rinser --- sirens





Timberwolf said:


> sirens - spires





swamptoad said:


> spires ----- sprees





goldilocks829 said:


> rinser -- sirens





swamptoad said:


> sirens --- sneers



Er... what's going on here? 

sprees - sneers


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

sneers---snores


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

snores - spores


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

spores---stores


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (May 23, 2008)

stores - steers


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

steers---steeds


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

steeds => steels


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

steels---fleets


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

fleets => fleers


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

fleers - flyers


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

flyers => fliers


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

fliers - pliers


----------



## holdrtight2 (May 24, 2008)

pliers - ripple


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

ripple - rimple


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

rimple => pimple


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

pimple - dimple


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

dimple => simple


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

simple---sample


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

sample => please


----------



## TropicalFish (May 24, 2008)

please--->apples


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

apples => lapses


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

lapses - spells


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

spells - speils


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

speils => spines


----------



## goldilocks829 (May 24, 2008)

spines --- spikes


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

spikes----spokes


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

spokes - scopes


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

scopes---scones


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

scones - scenes


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

scenes - scents


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

scents - scants


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

scants --- stands


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

stands => stanes


----------



## pendulous (May 25, 2008)

Stanes - Stains


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

stains => steins


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

steins - skeins


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

skeins----snakes


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

skeins => snicks


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

snicks--snacks:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

**Sorry Sugar that I missed your entry of "skeins - snakes." I should have looked up...

snacks => smacks


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

No Biggie Maria
smacks---shacks


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

shacks - shanks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

shanks => spanks


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

spanks - spunks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

spunks => spunky


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

spunky - skunky


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2008)

skunky - knucks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

knucks => knocks


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

knocks - knacks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

knacks => knicks


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

knicks--chinks


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

chinks - chunks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

chunks => clunks


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

clunks---clanks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

clanks => clangs


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

clangs - slangs


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

slangs => Langes


----------



## pendulous (May 26, 2008)

Langes - Glands


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

glands => glades


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

glades - blades


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2008)

blades ---- bleeds


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

bleeds => blends


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

blends - blonds


----------



## pendulous (May 27, 2008)

blonds - blinds


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

blinds - blinks


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

blinks ------ slinky


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

slinky - stinky


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

stinky---stingy


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

stingy ---- glints


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

glints - flints


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

flints---faints


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

faints => taints


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

taints - paints


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

paints --- strain


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

strain => grains


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

grains - grainy


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

grainy -raging


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

raging - paging


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

paging----laging


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

laging => waging


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

waging - raging


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

raging => ginger


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

ginger - linger


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

linger => ringer


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

ringer----ginger


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

ginger - finger


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

finger---binger:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

binger => bigger


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

bigger - digger


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

digger => dinger


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

dinger - grinds


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

grinds => drinks


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

drinks - kinder


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

kinder => cinder


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

cinder - friend


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

friend => fiends


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

fiends - fields


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

fields => wields


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

weilds - diesel


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

diesel => slider


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

slider - slicer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

slicer - spicer


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

spicer - pricks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

pricks - bricks


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

bricks - tricks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

tricks - trucks


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

trucks - crusty


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

crusty => trusty


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

trusty - curtsy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

curtsy => curtly


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

looks like a dead end... 

curtly - curtsy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

I guess you should pick a new word to start off again


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay, I'll choose 

raider

Have fun!


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

raider - reader


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

reader - leader


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

leader => reader


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

reader - career


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

career => racers


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

racers - scared


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

scared => spared


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

spared - stared


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

stared - dreams


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

dreams - creams


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

creams - crates


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2008)

crates - scares


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

scares - scarce


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

scarce => scares


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

scares - scream


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

scream--creamy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

creamy => creams


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

creams - dreams


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

dreams => smears


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

Smears---Shears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

shears - spears


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

spears => stares


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

stares - straps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

straps => strays


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 5, 2008)

strays - starry


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

starry => sparry


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 5, 2008)

sparry - arrays


----------



## Mythik (Jun 5, 2008)

arrays - salary


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

salary - salady


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

salady - delays


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

delays - relays


----------



## Mythik (Jun 5, 2008)

relays - flares


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

flares---glares


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

glares => glades


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

glades--sludge


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

sludge => sledge


----------



## Mythik (Jun 6, 2008)

sledge - pledge


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

pledge => ledges


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

ledges---hedges


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

hedges => wedges


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 7, 2008)

wedges---wedgie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

wedgie => wedged


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 7, 2008)

wedged - weeded


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

weeded => seeded


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 8, 2008)

seeded - seeder


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

seeder => recede


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 9, 2008)

recede - creeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

creeds => crudes


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 9, 2008)

crudes - deuces


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

deuces => reduce


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 9, 2008)

reduce - deduce


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

deduce => deduct


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 10, 2008)

deduct - tucked


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

tucked => ducked


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 10, 2008)

ducked--sucked


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

sucked => sacked


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 11, 2008)

sacked - ceased


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 11, 2008)

ceased => escape


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 12, 2008)

escape - elapse


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

elapse => repeal


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 12, 2008)

repeal - please


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

please => pelage


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 12, 2008)

pelage - leaped


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

leaped => pedals


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 13, 2008)

pedals - decals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2008)

decals - decafs


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

decafs ----scared


----------



## g-squared (Jun 13, 2008)

scared - caress


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> decals - decafs



Hi TW!!!! You have been missed around here on the boards!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

caress => recess


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi! I know... 

recess - screes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

screes => crease


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

crease - grease


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 14, 2008)

grease - seared


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

seared => erases


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

erases - eraser


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

eraser => erased


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 14, 2008)

erased - desire


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

desire => deride


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2008)

deride - derive


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

derive => eiders


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 15, 2008)

eiders - spider


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

spider => spiter


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

spiter - sprits


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 16, 2008)

sprits - sprite


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

sprite => priers


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

priers - priest


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

priest => strips


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

strips - straps


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 16, 2008)

straps--stamps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

stamps => tramps


----------



## Szombathy (Jun 16, 2008)

tramps --> cramps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

cramps => crimps


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

crimps---chimps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

chimps => champs


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

champs--chumps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

chumps => chimps


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

chimps----chomps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

chomps - champs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

champs - charms


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

charms => drachm (a silver coin among the ancient Greeks)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

drachm - chards


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

chards---charts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

charts => hearts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

hearts - heater


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

heater---beater


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

beater => breath


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

breath--hearth


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

hearth => hearts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

hearts - shears


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

shears => sherpa (ethnic group of people from the Himalaya region of Nepal)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

sherpa - posher


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

posher---shower


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

shower => slower


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

slower - blower


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

blower => blowed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

blowed - slowed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

slowed => weldor


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

weldor - welder

(Uhm, what is a weldor? :huh


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

welder---wilder


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

wilder - milder


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> weldor - welder
> 
> (Uhm, what is a weldor? :huh



wel·dor : a person whose work is welding


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

milder => dialer


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

dialer---leader


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 23, 2008)

leader=header


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

header => thread


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> wel·dor : a person whose work is welding



Is it an older form? (we both used the same job, then...)



mariac1966 said:


> header => thread


thread - threat


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> wel·dor : a person whose work is welding





Timberwolf said:


> Is it an older form? (we both used the same job, then...)
> 
> 
> thread - threat



Hi TW...Yes it is an older form of the same word...from the 1800s


threat => treats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Maria... aha... one never stops learning...

treats - treads


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

treads---dreads


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

dreads - dreams


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 24, 2008)

dreams = stream


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

stream----streak


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

streak => caters


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

caters - taters


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

taters----tapers


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 25, 2008)

tapers = staple


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

staple => maples


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

maples - places


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

places => escape


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

escape-----scrape


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

scrape => crates


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2008)

crates ---scares


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 25, 2008)

scares = spares


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2008)

spares --- spread


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi ya Swamptoad!


spread => damper


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

damper - pamper


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

pamper => revamp


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 26, 2008)

revamp = repave


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

repave---repeat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

repeat - repent


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

repent => preens


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

preens - spleen


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

spleen => planes


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2008)

planes ---- places


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

places---placed


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 27, 2008)

placed = pleads


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

pleads => slated


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

slated - stated


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

stated----states


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

states => toasts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

toasts - boasts


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

boasts---beasts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

beasts => besets


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

besets---berets


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> besets---berets



berets-breeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

breeds => creeds


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> breeds => creeds



creeds-creeps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

creeps - screen


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

screen---creeks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

creeks - creaks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

creaks => racker


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

racker - packer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

packer => picker


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> packer => picker



picker-pecker


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

pecker - decker


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 29, 2008)

decker = recede


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

recede - recode


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

recode => coders


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

coders - codecs


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

codecs---soccer


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> codecs---soccer



Ohh, you are good Sugar!

soccer = scorch


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

scorch - scotch


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 30, 2008)

scotch = cloths


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

cloths => clothe


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

clothe---loathe


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

loathe => hotels


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

hotels ---- towels


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

towels----owlett


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

owlett => owlets


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 1, 2008)

owlets = stolen


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

stolen - stoles


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 1, 2008)

stoles = tosses


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

tosses => posset


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

posset - cosset


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> posset - cosset



cosset - socket


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

socket => rocket


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

rocket - pocket

kinda fast... :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2008)

pocket ----locket


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

locket----locker


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

locker - rocker


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

rocker---rocked


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 2, 2008)

rocked = docked


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 2, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> rocked = docked



docked - locked


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

locked - mocked


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 2, 2008)

mocked = cooked


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

cooked => docket


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 2, 2008)

docket = stoked


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

stoked - staked


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

staked => takers


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

takers----taters


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

taters - states


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

states---stated


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> states---stated



stated - daters


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

daters => stream


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

stream - creams


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

creams => crates


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 3, 2008)

crates = crater


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

crater => reacts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

reacts - treats


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

treats => threat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

threat - thread


----------



## TropicalFish (Jul 3, 2008)

thread-dreamt


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

dreamt-----reamed


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> dreamt-----reamed



reamed - demean


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

demean - daemon


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

daemon => amends


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

amends---demand


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

demand => remand


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> demand => remand



remand - remain


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

remain => miners


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

miners - diners


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

diners => dinner


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 4, 2008)

dinner---sinner


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

sinner - sinker


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> sinner - sinker



sinker - drinks


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 4, 2008)

drinks-----drunks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

drunks - Trunks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

trunks => knouts (A kind of whip for flogging criminals)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

knouts - snouts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

snouts => stound


----------



## g-squared (Jul 4, 2008)

stound => mounds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

mounds => rounds


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

rounds - pounds


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

pounds----sounds


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

sounds - mounds


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

mounds---hounds:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

hounds - bounds


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

bounds---blonds:blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

blonds => blends


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

blends - blinds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

blinds => blinks


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

blinks----blanks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

blanks - planks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

planks => plants


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

plants - slants


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

slants---slanty


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

slanty => scanty


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

scanty---shanty


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

shanty => shanti


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

shanti - mantis


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

mantis => stamen


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

stamen - steams


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

steams ---- smelts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

smelts - spelts


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

spelts---spells


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

spells - swells


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

swells => smells


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

smells - smalls


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

smalls - llamas


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

llamas => balsam


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

balsam---salami


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

salami => camail


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

camail - caiman


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

caiman => anemic


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

anemic - icemen


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

icemen => iceman


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

iceman - kinema (brit. version of cinema :huh


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

kinema => animes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

animes - animas


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

animas => animal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

animal - lumina


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

lumina => menial


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

menial - denial


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

denial => elands


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

elands - landis


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

landis----sandal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

sandal - sendal


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

sendal => sedans


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

sedans - redans


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

redans => snares


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

snares - snakes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

snakes => steaks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

steaks - streak


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

streak => caster


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

caster - master


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 10, 2008)

master => tramps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

tramps - cramps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 10, 2008)

cramps => crimps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

crimps - chimps


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> crimps - chimps



:blink: poor chimps

chimps-----chomps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

yikes.

chomps - whomps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

whomps => whoops


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

whoops - whoofs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> whoops - whoofs



as hard as I tried, I can not think of a single letter to change to make a sensible word. so I am just posting a new word to continue on from:


*moaned*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

okay...

moaned - demons


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

demons---lemons


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

lemons - Lemond


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lemond => melons


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> as hard as I tried, I can not think of a single letter to change to make a sensible word. ...


Besides... This place helps me a lot... 
With my limited vocabulary, I'd be about 98.956% lost in these threads... :blush:


Weird... I thought I had posted the next word before this... :blink:

melons - mesons


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

mesons---season


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

season - reason


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

reason => leason


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Besides... This place helps me a lot...
> With my limited vocabulary, I'd be about 98.956% lost in these threads... :blush:
> 
> 
> ...



That is a very good website. I use it myself.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> reason => leason


leason - season


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

season => salons


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

salons-----talons


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

talons - salons


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

salons => slogan


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

slogan - logons


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

logons => lagoon


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

lagoon - gallon


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

gallon---gallop


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

gallop => galops (a lively dance)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

galops - jalops


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

jalops---jalopy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

jalopy => jalops


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> jalopy => jalops



Come on now I can't do jalopy again what do you say we vote to start a new word?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

I say you can start with a new word....'cause I could not find any word to change jalopy into.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

jalops - jalaps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

I am still voting for a new start word


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I say you can start with a new word....'cause I could not find any word to change jalopy into.



THANK YOU!!!!! 
NEW WORD: BREADS


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

breads => braids


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

braids----brains


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

brains => trains


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

trains - stains


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

stains----strain


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

strain => retain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

retain - retail


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

retail => tailor


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

tailor - sailor


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

sailor => sailer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

sailer - tailer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

tailer => retile


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

retile - retail


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

retail => trails


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

trails - frails


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

frails => grails


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

grails - grills


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

grills --- shrill


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

shrill - thrill


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

thrill ------ trills


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

trills---trolls


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

trolls - trolly


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

trolly ---- stroll


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

trolly----drolly ( its a word I checked)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

drolly --- dollar


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> drolly --- dollar


Dollar - Collar


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

collar - scroll


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> collar - scroll


 scroll - stroll


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

stroll --- toller


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> stroll --- toller


 Toller - Roller


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

roller - holler


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

holler=> huller


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

huller - hulled


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

hulled => hurled


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

hurled - curled


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

curled => ulcers


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

ulcers - slicer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

slicer => relics


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

relics - relish


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

relish---relist


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 16, 2008)

relist => listen


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

listen - listee


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 16, 2008)

listee => steels


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

steels - steals


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

steals => slated


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

slated - stated


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

stated => taters


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

taters---patter


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

patter => potter


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 16, 2008)

potter => rotten


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

rotten => potent


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

potent - ponent


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 17, 2008)

ponent => sonnet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

sonnet - bonnet


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 17, 2008)

bonnet => tendon


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

tendon - denote


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

denote - devote


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

devote - demote


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

demote - remote


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

remote - tremor


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

tremor - Trevor


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

Trevor===revolt


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

revolt - retool


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 17, 2008)

retool => tooled


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

tooled - toddle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

toddle - toodle


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

toodle---noodle


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 17, 2008)

noodle => poodle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

poodle - doodle


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

doodle - doddle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

doddle :huh: - noddle


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

doddle: _noun_ an easy task or something easily accomplished. 

noddle - landed


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

noddle----nodule


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 18, 2008)

doddle => toddle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> doddle: _noun_ an easy task or something easily accomplished.


Thanx. :bow:




BullseyeB said:


> doddle => toddle





sugar and spice said:


> noddle----nodule


 Did you miss some posts?




LJ Rock said:


> noddle - landed


landed - handed


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Thanx. :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must have oops!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you, T-wolf!  

handed - harden


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 18, 2008)

harden => neared


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome!

neared - feared


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Feared---seared


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

seared => sarees


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

sarees----stares


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

stares => assets


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

saw this ...

"ass"ets - stares :doh::blush:



assets --- stakes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

stares => trapes


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

trapes - spared


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

spared => spades


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

spades - shades


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

shades => dashed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

dashed - rashed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

rashed => shares


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

shares - snares


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

snares => snores


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

snores - snopes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

snopes---slopes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

slopes => loupes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

loupes - louses


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

louses => houses


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 19, 2008)

houses - ushers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

ushers => pusher


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 20, 2008)

pusher => rushed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

rushed => shreds


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

shreds - shrews


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

shrews => washer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

washer - shaver


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

shaver---shamer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

shamer => hamper


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

hamper - pamper


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

pamper => pauper


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

pauper - yauper


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

yauper => repays


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 20, 2008)

repays => prepay


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

prepay => tapper


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

tapper - napper


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

napper => arpent


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

arpent - repent


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

repent----revent


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

revent - recent


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 21, 2008)

recent => tencel


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

tencel (?:huh - Lecter


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2008)

Lecter - letter


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

letter - litter


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> tencel (?:huh - Lecter



tencel is a type of material 

litter => sitter


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Ah. This explains... Thanx.

titter - tinter


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 21, 2008)

tinter => winter


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2008)

winter - intern


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

intern=> retina


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

retina - regina


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 21, 2008)

regina - linear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

linear - lineal


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

lineal => alined


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

alined - aliped


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

aliped - dialed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

dialed => ladled


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

ladled - landed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

landed => dangle


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 22, 2008)

dangle - glands


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

glands---elands


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

elands => island


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

island - inland


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

inland => inlaid


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

inlaid - unlaid


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

unlaid => auding


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

auding - aiding


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 22, 2008)

aiding - daring


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

daring => grinds


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

grinds - spring


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

spring => sprain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

sprain - strain


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

strain => stains


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

stains - stairs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

stairs => racist


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

racist - rapist


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> racist - rapist



Whoa sounds like a double loser you wouldn't want to run into in a dark alley

rapist----straps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

straps - strips


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2008)

strips - sprint


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

sprint - spring


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2008)

spring - singer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

singer - ringer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

ringer => singer


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

singer-- rinsed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

rinsed => denier


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

denier - denser


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 25, 2008)

denser - ensure


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

ensure---nurses


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

nurses - curses


nurses' curses... yikes! :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

curses ----source


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

source - forces


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> source - forces



forces - escort


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

escort - cornet


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

cornet => hornet


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 25, 2008)

hornet - rentor


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

rentor---ranter


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 25, 2008)

ranter - banter


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

banter - tanker


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

tanker => tranks


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 26, 2008)

tranks = snarks


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2008)

snarks --> sparks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

sparks => parkas


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

parkas - sparks


Sorry - only word I could find... :blush:


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

sparks - spares


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 26, 2008)

spares = snares


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

snares - snared


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

snared - snored


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

snored => adorns


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 26, 2008)

adorns----acorns


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

acorns - scorns


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

scorns => censor


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

censor---senior


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

senior=> coiner


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

coiner---corner


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

corner - coiner


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 27, 2008)

coiner - joiner


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

joiner - joined


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 28, 2008)

joined---loined


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 28, 2008)

loined - loaned


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

loaned - loaded


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

loaded => waddle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

waddle - paddle


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

paddle => pedals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

pedals - medals


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

medals = > bedlam


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

bedlam - flamed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

flamed => fleams


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

fleams - gleams


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

gleams => angels


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

angels - bangle


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

bangle => gleans


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 29, 2008)

gleans - glares


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

glares => larger


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

larger - argyle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

argyle - gravel


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

gravel => gavels


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

gavels - navels


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

navels - anvils


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

anvils - vinyls


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

vinyls - inlays


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

inlays => laying


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

laying - saying


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

saying => sawing


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

sawing - sewing


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

sewing => swings


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

swings - slings


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

slings-slinks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

slinks - blinks


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

blinks - blanks


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

blanks - ankles


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

ankles - inkles


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

inkles - linked


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

linked - winked


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

winked - winced


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

winced-minced


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

minced - pinced


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

pinced => prince


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

prince - prices


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

prices - pisces


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

pisces - spiced


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

spiced - spicer


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

spicer - spider


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

spider - riders


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

riders => raider


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

raider - airier


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

airier---fairie


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

fairie - aeries


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 31, 2008)

aeries-series


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

series - scries


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

scries---criers


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

criers - friers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

friers => firmer


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

firmer - farmer


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

farmer - framed


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

framed => dreams


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

dreams - creams


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

creams => camera


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

camera - maraca


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

maraca => tarmac


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

tarmac - trauma


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

trauma => struma


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

struma - strums


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

strums => trusts


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

trusts - thrust


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

thrust => struts


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

struts - starts


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

starts => straps


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

straps - strips


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

strips => spirit


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

spirit - sprite


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

sprite => trepid


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

trepid - redips


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

redips => prices


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

prices - prizes


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

prizes => prises


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

prises - crisis


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

crisis => crisps


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

crisps - crimps


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

crimps => cramps


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

cramps - crumps


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

crumps => trumps


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

trumps--tramps


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

tramps => tamper


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

tamper - pamper


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

pamper => remaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

remaps - maples


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

maples => please


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

please---pleads


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

pleads => plaids


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

plaids - plains


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

plains => snails


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

snails - swails


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

swails => swains


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

swains - twains


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

twains => trains


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

trains - brains


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

brains => basins


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 5, 2008)

basins = biases


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

biases => birses


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2008)

birses - sirens


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

sirens => snores


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

snores---smores


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

smores => smears


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

Smears---shears


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

shears - spears


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

spears => spacer


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

spacer - spicer


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

spicer => pieces


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

pieces - nieces


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

nieces => icemen


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

icemen - iceman


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

iceman => minces


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

minces - minxes


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

minxes => minkes


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

minkes - miners


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

miners => minors


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2008)

minors - mourns


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

mourns - morons


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 7, 2008)

morons = ransom


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2008)

ransom - arsons


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

arsons => romans


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2008)

Romans - armors


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2008)

armors ---aromas


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2008)

aromas - Maoris


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

maoris => simars


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

simars - sitars


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

sitars => arista


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

arista---strain


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

strain => grains


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

grains---ranges


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

ranges => ranger


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 7, 2008)

ranger = danger


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

danger => dander


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 7, 2008)

dander = gander


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

gander => grands


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 8, 2008)

grands = glands


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 8, 2008)

glands => dangle


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

dangle - bangle


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 8, 2008)

Bangle --> Angels


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 8, 2008)

Angels----Dangle


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 8, 2008)

dangle => glands


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

glands - grands


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

grands => danger


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

danger - ranger


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

ranger => ringer


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 9, 2008)

Ringer - singer


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

singer => singes


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

singes---single


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 9, 2008)

single - mingle


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

mingle => mangle


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 9, 2008)

mangle = gleams


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

gleams - gloams


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

gloams => glamor


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

glamor---clamor


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

clamor - glamor


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

glamor => molars


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

molars - polars


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

polars => portal


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

portal - postal


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

postal => bloats


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

bloats - gloats


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

gloats => galiot


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

galiot---tailor


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 11, 2008)

tailor = trails


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

trails---traits


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 11, 2008)

traits = stairs


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 11, 2008)

stairs => stares


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 11, 2008)

stares = starts


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

starts - smarts


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 11, 2008)

smarts = smarty


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 12, 2008)

Smarty --> Pastry


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

pastry => paltry


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

paltry - daltry


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

daltry => darkly


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

darkly - dankly


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

dankly => kalend


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

kalend :huh: - angled


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 13, 2008)

angled = handle

kalend --- a Roma numeral?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

handle => ladens


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2008)

ladens - blades


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

blades => bawled


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

bawled --- waddle


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

waddle => dialed


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Dialed---Mailed


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

mailed => sailed


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2008)

sailed - saline


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

saline => finals


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

finals - finale


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

finale => nailed


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

nailed---failed


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

failed - dialed


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

dialed => sailed


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

sailed - saddle


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

saddle----waddle


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

waddle - paddle


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

paddle => pleads


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

pleads - elapse


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

elapse => places


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2008)

elapse ----- places


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Toadie!! You and I are thinking alike!! How did that happen :doh:


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

places - palace


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

palace => palate


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

palate - plated


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

plated => lasted


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

lasted - laster


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

laster => luster


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

luster - buster


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

buster => butter


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

butter - putter


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

putter => petter


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

petter - tether


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

tether => tither


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

tither----tithes


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

tithes => hitter


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

hitter - bitter


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

bitter => biters


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

biters---liters


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

liters - litter


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

litter => latter


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

latter - tattle


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

tattle => tittle


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

tittle - kittle


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Kittle => kitten


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

kitten - bitten


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

bitten - intent


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

intent - intern


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

intern - inters


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2008)

Inters - Strain


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

strain - brains


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

brains => baring


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 21, 2008)

baring = brings


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

brings => boring


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

boring - coring


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

coring => groins


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 22, 2008)

groins - groans


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

groans--grains


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

grains - brains


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

brains => trains


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

trains - trails


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

trails => tribal


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

tribal - baltic


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

baltic => tribal


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

tribal - trinal

(seems like more words isn't perfect, either...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

trinal => trains


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

trains --- stains


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 24, 2008)

stains----strain


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

strain - grains


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

grains => grinds


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

grinds---string


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2008)

string - strung


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

strung => urgent


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

urgent----grunge


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

grunge => grange


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

grange - ranger


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

ranger => ranged


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

ranged - banger


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2008)

banger - badger


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

badger - badges


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

badges => garbed


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2008)

garbed - graded


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

graded - grated


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2008)

grated - target


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

target - tarpet


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2008)

Tarpet - parted


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

parted => tapers


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 26, 2008)

tapers---tamper


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

tamper - pamper


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

pamper => pumper


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

pumper - humper :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

humper => hamper


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

hamper - damper


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

damper - remand


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

remand => amends


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

amends - demean


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

demean => moaned


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2008)

moaned - demand


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

demand => sadden


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

sadden - madden


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

madden => maiden


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

*gasp!* How did NO ONE tell me this was here??? LOL


maiden- maimed


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

you didn't notice it? color me surprised. 

maimed - mailed


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm sensing a little bit of sarcasm there, TW. 

mailed- nailed


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am so sorry Sam.... I should have told you when you came home!


nailed => detail


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

Not really, Sam, not really. Just not enough sleep.

detail - retail


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

retail => trails


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

It's all good, Maria.  No stress


trails- strain


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

strain => rating


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 29, 2008)

rating = dating


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 30, 2008)

dating- gratin... like the potatoes.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

gratin => grains


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 30, 2008)

grains- strain


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

strain => raisin


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 30, 2008)

raisin- rising


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

I see a raisin rising... :blink:

rising - singer


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

singer => ginger


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

ginger - ringer


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

ringer => ranger


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 30, 2008)

ranger = hanger


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

hanger => hunger


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

hunger - lunger


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

lunger => longer


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

longer - monger


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

monger => manger


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

manger--angers


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

angers => grange


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 31, 2008)

grange = ranger


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

ranger => ranges


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

ranges- angels


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

angels => sendal


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

sendal- sandal


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

sandal => salads


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 2, 2008)

never mind...mistake!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

salads- Dallas


----------



## CurbFan (Sep 2, 2008)

dallas- sandal


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

sandal- island


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

island => denial


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

denial- planed


no, I didn't misspell planned


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

There was never a doubt in my mind that you had the correct spelling!!


planed => nailed


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

nailed---bailed


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

bailed => ideals


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

ideals- aisles




maria- thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

** any time Sam!! 

aisles => saline


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

saline- aligns


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

aligns => signal


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

signal- snails


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

snails => finals


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

finals- elfins


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Keebler Elfins!!

elfins => feline


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

feline- relief


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

relief => defile


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

defile - define


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

define => finder


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 3, 2008)

Finder---Refund


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

refund- friend


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 3, 2008)

friend = fiends


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

fiends- defies


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

defies - defied


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 3, 2008)

defied - define


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

define => refine


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 3, 2008)

refine = finery


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

finery- winery


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

winery => winter


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 4, 2008)

Winter - Retain


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

retain => trains


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 4, 2008)

trains = stains


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

stains => taints


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 4, 2008)

taints- strain


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

strain => grains


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 5, 2008)

grains- trains


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

trains => retina


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 5, 2008)

retina- nature


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

nature - mature


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

mature => armets


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

armets - armies


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

armies => airmen


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

airmen - marina


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

marina => marine


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

marine - remind


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

remind---remand


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

remand - demand


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

demand => amends


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

amends - damned


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

damned - damped


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

damped--camped


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

camped => capped


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

capped---tapped


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

tapped => parted


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Parted - Trades


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

trades - grades


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

grades => graded


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

graded - grated


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

grated => grater


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 6, 2008)

grater - target


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 6, 2008)

target = garret


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

garret => garnet


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 6, 2008)

garnet - ranger


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

ranger- Warner


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

warner => warmer


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

warmer - barmer


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

barmer- farmer


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

farmer => frames


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

frames - gamers


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Gamers - Meager


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

gamers => grease


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 6, 2008)

grease---crease


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 6, 2008)

crease = scream


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

scream => smears


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

smears- rashes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

rashes => shaver


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

shaver- savers


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

savers - ravers


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

ravers- server


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

server - severe


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

severe => severs


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

severs - sewers


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

sewers => swears


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

swears---sweats


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 8, 2008)

sweats = tweaks


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

tweaks => skates


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 8, 2008)

skates = states


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

states => taster


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

taster - fatter


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 9, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> taster - fatter



Its a good one Rock, but you changed two letters! Sorry!:wubu:

taster = tatter


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> Its a good one Rock, but you changed two letters! Sorry!:wubu:
> 
> taster = tatter



my goodness you're right.... I must be loosing some brain cells today! lol 


tatter - fatter 

that's better


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 9, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> my goodness you're right.... I must be loosing some brain cells today! lol
> 
> 
> tatter - fatter
> ...



It's OK...we all have that happen once in a while! 

fatter = fatten


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

fatten - attend


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 9, 2008)

attend--matted


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

matted - matter


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 9, 2008)

matter = matted


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

matted- masted


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

masted - pasted


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

pasted - parsed


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> taster - fatter





LJ Rock said:


> my goodness you're right.... I must be loosing some brain cells today! lol
> 
> 
> tatter - fatter
> ...



You didn't lose your mind..... changing taster => fatter is only changing one letter ... 


You changed the "S" to the "F". all the other letters are the same.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

parsed => parade (changed "S" to "A")


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 9, 2008)

parade - parked


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

parked *flip* barked


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

barked => bakers


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

bakers => takers


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

takers - makers


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You didn't lose your mind..... changing taster => fatter is only changing one letter ...
> 
> 
> You changed the "S" to the "F". all the other letters are the same.



My bad! Sorry Rock. Mariac is absolutely right. I guess that is what happens when trying to make sense on only a few hours of sleep!!!! Thanks, Mariac! :doh:


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 10, 2008)

makers = skater


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> My bad! Sorry Rock. Mariac is absolutely right. I guess that is what happens when trying to make sense on only a few hours of sleep!!!! Thanks, Mariac! :doh:



I know how that feels !!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

skater => skated


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

skated - stated


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 10, 2008)

stated----slated


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

slated => slates


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 11, 2008)

slates- Slater






lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

slater => trails


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

trails - grails


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

grails => grains


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

grains - brains


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

brains => sprain


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

sprain - strain


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

strain---traits


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 12, 2008)

traits- starts


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

starts - smarts


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

smarts => smears


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

smears----shears


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

shears- hearse


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

hearse => hareem


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think you're thinking of harem... but whatev. 


hareem- reamed


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I think you're thinking of harem... but whatev.
> 
> 
> hareem- reamed



HAREEM: Definition: [n] living quarters reserved for wives and concubines and female relatives in a Muslim household 

It is the same meaning, just an alternative spelling.



reamed => dreams


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 13, 2008)

dreams => shared


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2008)

shared - scared


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

scared => caress


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

caress ---- traces


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

traces => racers


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> HAREEM: Definition: [n] living quarters reserved for wives and concubines and female relatives in a Muslim household
> 
> It is the same meaning, just an alternative spelling.



haha- yeah, I googled it later. 




racers- spacer


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

spacer => prices


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

prices- prince


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

prince => ripens


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

ripens - spines


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

spines- sniper


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 15, 2008)

sniper = rinsed


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

rinsed- sender


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2008)

sender - render


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2008)

render => renter


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2008)

renter - center


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

center- trance


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

trance - nature


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2008)

nature - mature


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 15, 2008)

mature = matter


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

matter- hatter


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2008)

hatter => hatred


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

hatred- haters

Shake 'em haters off. LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

haters - shares


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

shares- scares


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

scares => stares


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 16, 2008)

stares = stress

Those unwanted ones can create the stress!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

stress => resist


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

resist - stairs


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

stairs- trains


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 16, 2008)

trains - drains


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

drains - brains


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 16, 2008)

brains - brands


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

brands - blands


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 16, 2008)

blands = sandal


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

sandal - pandas


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

pandas => padnag


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

padnag --- agenda


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

agenda => garden


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

garden - graded


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Graded->Grazed


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

grazed - graced


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

graced- crazed


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 16, 2008)

crazed---craved


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

craved - carved


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Carved->Carted


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

carted - retard


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Retard -> Draped


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

draped => parade


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Parade->Spaded

w00t! 100th post!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Parade->Spaded
> 
> w00t! 100th post!



You changed 2 letters


spaded => paddle


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah,sorry 'bout that...

Paddle-Saddle


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

saddle - waddle


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

waddle => addles


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

addles - ladder


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

ladder => dealer


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

dealer - sealer


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2008)

sealer - erased


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

erased - desire


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2008)

desire - deride


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Deride--->Decide


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2008)

decide - decade


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

decade - decode


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2008)

decode - encode


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

encode => second


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

second - third... er, no. :doh:

second - secund


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

secund- deuces


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

deuces => rescue


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

rescue- course


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

course => scours


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

scours- scorns


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

scorns - scones


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

scones- second


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

second - dances


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Dances->Lanced


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

lanced- cleans


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

cleans - gleans


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

gleans - glands


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

glands => grands


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 18, 2008)

grands = strands


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> grands = strands


*
hmmm looks like 7 letters to me.....and changed letters? the change aletter self appointed police...KEEP COMING BACK though....

strand - brands *


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Brands->Drains


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2008)

drains- strain


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Strain-Brains

uuuuuhhh...braaaiiiinsss....


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2008)

brains- bruins


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

bruins-bruise


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

bruise - busied


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

busied => beduin


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

beduin - isn't that bedouin? hmmmmmmmmm

beduin - nubile


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> beduin - isn't that bedouin? hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> beduin - nubile



Same meaning, altnernative spelling



Nubile => nubble


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

nubble->Nibble


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

nubble - bubble


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

bubble => babble


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Babble->Bobble


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

bobble - cobble


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Cobble->Hobble


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

hobble - wobble


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 18, 2008)

wobble - blower


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Blower->Plower


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

plower => lowers


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Lowers-Slowed


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 18, 2008)

Slowed - Slewed


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Slewed->Stewed


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

stewed => tweets


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Tweets->Sweets


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

sweets => sweats


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweats->Wheats


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

wheats - waters


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2008)

waters- tweaks


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

tweaks - tweaky


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

tweaky really? ok....you live across the pond....

tweaky - weakly


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Weakly-Weekly


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

weekly => meekly


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Meekly->Keenly


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

keenly => kneels


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

kneels-sleeks


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

sleeks => sleeps


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

sleeps->sweeps


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

sleeps--sleets


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

sleets->sheets


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

sheets => behest


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

behest->Themes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

themes => helmet


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

helmet - methyl


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

methyl => thymes


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

thymes->rhymes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

rhymes => rhymer


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> tweaky really? ok....you live across the pond....
> 
> tweaky - weakly


Tweaky:
- pinch somebody affectionately: to pinch somebody gently and usually affectionately or playfully
- twist something quickly: to take hold of something between the finger and thumb and twist it sharply
- adjust something slightly: to make a slight adjustment or change to something, especially in order to...

(According to MSN Encarta)




mariac1966 said:


> rhymes => rhymer



rhymer - rhymed


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Rhymed->Remedy


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

remedy - redeem


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 19, 2008)

redeem = deemed


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

deemed - seemed


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Seemed->Seeded


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

seeded - needed


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

needed->vended


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

vended - vented


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Vented->Dented


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

dented - rented


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Rented->Ranted


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

ranted - wanted


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Wanted->Decant


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

decant => panted


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

panted->Pained


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

Pained - maiden


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Maiden-Laiden


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

laiden => lianes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

lianes - dianes


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Dianes->Median


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

median - Dianne


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Dianne->Nannie


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

Nannie - insane


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

insane - inaner


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

inaner - linear


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2008)

linear- nearly


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

nearly-Learns


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

learns - yearns


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Yearns->Nearly


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

nearly - yearly


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Yearly->Dearly


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

dearly - barely


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Barely->Really


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

really - taller


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

taller->Mallet


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

mallet - mullet


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Mullet->Bullet


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

bullet - ballet


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Ballet->Ballot


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

ballot => bloats


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

bloats - floats


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

floats- gloats


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2008)

gloats - Anglos


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

anglos - angels


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

angels => single


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

single - mingle


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

mingle => jingle


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Jingle->Single


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

single - tingle


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Tingle->Tangle (uninspired answer,sorry)


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Tangle - Angler


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Angler->Mangle


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Mangle - Gleams


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Gleams->Images


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Images - Easing


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

easing- singer


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

easing - singer


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

singer - rinsed


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Rinsed-Desire


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Desire - Stride


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Stride-prides


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

prides -spread


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Spread->Spades


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Spades - Dashes


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Dashes-Lashed


----------



## Guru117 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lashed-Mashed


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Mashed->Medals


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Medals - Smiled


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Smiled-Missed


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Missed - Dissed


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Dissed->Dished


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Dished - Hidden


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Hidden->Denied


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Denied - Dented


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Dented->Netted


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Netted - Tended


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Tended->Tender


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Tender - Renter


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2008)

renter - return


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

return - turned


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

turned => nature


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

nature- mature


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

mature->manure


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

manure- rename


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

rename => manner


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Manner->Remain


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

remain- merman


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

merman => remain


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

so we just went back to the original word? LOL


remain- marlin


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

marlin => margin


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

margin->grains


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

grains- singer


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Singer->Singes


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

singes- single


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

single => gleans


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

gleans- glands


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

glands - slangs


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 22, 2008)

slangs - salons


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

salons - saloon


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

saloon => slogan


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

slogan - sloans


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

sloans - lassos


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

lassos- salsas


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

salsas->lasses


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 22, 2008)

lasses - passes


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

passes- assets


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

assets - masses


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

masses---mashes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

mashes - leashs


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> mashes - leashs



did you mean _leashes? _ that's 7 letters though. 

let's try this..... 





mashes - mashed


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

mashed - potatoes... er, no.


mashed - mushed


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 22, 2008)

mushed - amused


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Amused->Assume

*''When you ASSUME you make an ASS out of U and Me.''*


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

assume- assure


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

assume - assure


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

assure => augers


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

augers->Lagers

I LOVE LAGER


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

lagers - pagers


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

pagers => spurge


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

spurge - purges


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

purges => gasper


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 23, 2008)

gasper - grasps


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

grasps => grapes


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

grapes - rapers


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

rapers->Papers


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 23, 2008)

papers - apples


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Apples->Sample


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

sample - staple


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Staple->stable


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

stable - cleats


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

cleats-traces


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

traces - racist


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Racist->Tricks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

tricks - kitsch


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

kitsch->Itches


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 23, 2008)

itches - stitch


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

stitch- twitch


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 24, 2008)

twitch = switch


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

switch - snitch


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

snitch - chains


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

chains - chairs


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

chairs - charts


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Charts->Tracks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

tracks - cracks


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

cracks- creaks


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Creaks->Scream


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

scream -camera


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Camera->Calmer


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

calmer - balmer


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Balmer->Enbalm

Evenin' all.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

enbalm - enable


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

enable-Nebula


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

nebula - usable


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

USABLE->unable


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

unable - nebule


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Nebule-Enlute


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

enlute- fluent


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

fluent - tunnel


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

tunnel - funnel


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 25, 2008)

funnel - unfile (v. t. To remove from a file or record.)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

unfile- nubile


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

nubile---nibble:eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

nibble - bibles


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

bibles->libles


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

libels - labels


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

labels->tables


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

tables - fables


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

fables->befall


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

befall - fallen


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 25, 2008)

fallen - flange


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

flange - engulf


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

engulf-Funnel


----------



## Mythik (Sep 26, 2008)

funnel --> fennel


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

fennel - kennel


----------



## Mythik (Sep 26, 2008)

kennel --> kenned


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

kenned->penned


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

penned - pended


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

pended-tended


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

tended - tented


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

tented->Dented


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 26, 2008)

dented = needed


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

needed - indeed


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

indeed - indued


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

indued-Winded


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

winded - minded


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

minded - remind


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

remind - remand


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

remand - demand


----------



## Mythik (Sep 26, 2008)

demand --> manned


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

manned->Damned


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

dammed - dimmed


----------



## Mythik (Sep 27, 2008)

dimmed --> middle


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Middle->Muddle


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

muddle - puddle


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

puddle->paddle


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

paddle - saddle


----------



## Mythik (Sep 27, 2008)

saddle --> waddle


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

waddle- ladled


----------



## Mythik (Sep 27, 2008)

ladled --> addled


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Disregard this post


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

leaded - leader


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

leader->Evader


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

evader - evaded


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

evaded-evades (sorry for the uninspiring answer...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

evades - reaves


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Reaves-Arenas


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

arenas => sander


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Sander->Dancer


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

dancer => danced


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Danced->Lanced


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

lanced => decals


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

decals - scales


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

scales => scaler


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

scaler->lances


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

lances => casern


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

casern->Scared


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

scared => scares


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

scares->Traces


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

traces => racers


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Racers->Career


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

career => careen


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

careen->craven


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

craven - carves


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

craves->Graves

hallo!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

graves - braves


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

braves-rabies


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

rabies => sabres


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 29, 2008)

sabres = brassy


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

brassy => brashy


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

brashy->trashy


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

trashy => shorty


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

shorty->Thorns


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 29, 2008)

thorns - throne


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 29, 2008)

throne -> others


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 29, 2008)

others -> bother


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 29, 2008)

bother -> mother


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Nothing,sorry


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

mother => throes


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 29, 2008)

throes -> throws


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

throws => swarth


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

swarth->Hearts


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

hearts => shares


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

shares->shards


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

shards = dasher


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2008)

dasher- rehash


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2008)

rehash - masher


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

masher => rheums


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2008)

rheums - Hermes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

hermes => sheers


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

sheers->cheers


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

cheers => chores


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

chores->choirs


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

choirs => coheir


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

coheir->recoil


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2008)

recoil - cooler


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2008)

cooler- locker


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

locker => locked


----------



## Mythik (Sep 30, 2008)

locked --> rocked


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

rocked => docked


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2008)

docked - decode


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 1, 2008)

decode = encode


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

encode => encore


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2008)

encore- center


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

center => renter


----------



## Mythik (Oct 1, 2008)

renter - enters


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

enters-sterns


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

Sterns--Stress


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

stress-crests


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

crests---chests


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

chests->sheets


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 1, 2008)

sheets - thesis


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2008)

thesis - theirs


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

theirs => dither


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Dither-thrice


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

thrice => thrive


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

THRIVE-Rivets


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

rivets => rivers


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

rivers-Server


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

server => revert


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

revert->regret


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

regret => greets


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Greets->greats


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2008)

greats - target


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

target => grates


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2008)

grates - gyrate


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

gyrate => grater


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

grater->Target


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

target => targes


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

targes->graces


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

graces => graced


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

graced->craned


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

craned => crated


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

crated-create


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

create- caster


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

caster-Streak


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

streak - tracks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

tracks-cracks


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

cracks- creaks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

creaks-Scares


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

scares => scores


----------



## Mythik (Oct 3, 2008)

scores - spores


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

spores => spares


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

spares => scrape


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

scrape-Drapes

How are you doing,Maria?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

fairly well... Thank you.... how are you?


drapes => grapes


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah,I'm doing okay. 

Grapes->Graves


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

graves => wavers


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

wavers->Craves


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

craves => scares


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

scares->Sacred


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

sacred => dreams


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2008)

dreams - remade


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

remade => seamed


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

seamed- amends


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

amends => maenad (A frantic or frenzied woman)


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2008)

maenad - damned


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

damned=> amends


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

amends- demean


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

demean => rename


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

rename- manner


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

manner => banner


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

banner- banned


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> banner- banned



Banned-nabbed


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

nabbed => gabbed


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

gabbed->bagged


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 5, 2008)

bagged = ragged


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

ragged-graded


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

graded- dreads


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

Dreads>>>treads


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 5, 2008)

treads - thread


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 5, 2008)

thread -> threat


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

threat->treats


----------



## Mythik (Oct 5, 2008)

treats - starts


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

starts->strait


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

strait => attire


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

attire->retain


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

retain => trains


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> retain => trains



Trains->Rating


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

rating => mating


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

mating- gratin


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

gratin => dating


----------



## Mythik (Oct 7, 2008)

dating - eating


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

eating => tingle


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 7, 2008)

tingle- jingle


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2008)

jingle - single


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

single => linger


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 7, 2008)

linger - finger


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

finger->ginger


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 7, 2008)

ginger - gringo


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

gringo => groins


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

groins->grains


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

grains => strain


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

strain-Brains


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 7, 2008)

Brains -> Drains


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

drains-draino (it's all I've got atm)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

draino => daring


----------



## Mythik (Oct 8, 2008)

daring - paring


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

paring => paging


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

paging- waging


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

waging => waggon


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

waggon => gowans (mountain daisies)


----------



## Mythik (Oct 12, 2008)

gowans - groans


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

groans-angers


----------



## Mythik (Oct 13, 2008)

angers - grease


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

grease-crease


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

crease - creasy


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

creasy- greasy


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

greasy-grassy


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

grassy- strays


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

strays---straps


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 13, 2008)

straps => stamps


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

stamps-stomps


----------



## Mythik (Oct 14, 2008)

stomps - stumps


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

stumps - slumps


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi ya, TW.... nice to have you back! I hope you enjoyed your vacation 


slumps => plumps


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, it was nice, but a little short...

plumps - clumps


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

clumps => clamps


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 14, 2008)

clamps - sample


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 14, 2008)

sample -> psalms


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 14, 2008)

psalms - plasma


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

plasma - spasma


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

spasma => sampan


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

disregard this post


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

sampan--->napalm 


Evening.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

napalm




- paloma


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 15, 2008)

(what exactly is "spasma?") 

sampan - shaman


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

shaman----Humans


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

humans - humane

(good question, LJR, good question... It's something my brain came up with, that's all I know about it...)
(Edit: I found it in the scientific name of an animal... (_Megaderma spasma_), but I still don't know what it could mean)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

humane-manure

(btw,Mega-derma means 'large' and 'Skin' respectively-not sure about spasma though...?)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> humans - humane
> 
> (good question, LJR, good question... It's something my brain came up with, that's all I know about it...)
> (Edit: I found it in the scientific name of an animal... (_Megaderma spasma_), but I still don't know what it could mean)



I found that it is the species name of a type of bat. I was questioning the word myself until I really started to look into it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

manure - mature

Yeah, that's what I found out, too...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

mature => matter


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

matter - hatter


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2008)

hatter - thread


----------



## Mythik (Oct 16, 2008)

thread - shared


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

shared - shaded


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2008)

shaded - bashed


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

bashed - mashed


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 16, 2008)

mashed-shaded


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

shaded => shaped


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

shaped- spades


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

spades-drapes


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

drapes- spears


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

spears => scrape


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

scrape----scream


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

scream => camera


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

camera- maraca


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 19, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> camera- maraca



MARACA!!!!!!!!! sheesh I'm stumped now girl


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

lol... did I kill the thread?!?!

Don't worry- I'll save it.

maraca- tarmac


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

tarmac => carats


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

carats - carate


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

carate => reacts


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

reacts- create


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Create => erects


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

erects - ejects


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

ejects => etches


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

etches - sketch


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

sketch => chesty


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

chesty- chaste


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

chaste- Crates


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

crates => scared


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

scared----scrape


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

scrape - scraps


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

scraps => spares


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

spares - spared


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

spared => draped


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 21, 2008)

draped-raided


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 21, 2008)

raided- traded


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

traded => dreads


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

dreads - breads


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

breads => badger


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 22, 2008)

badger - graded


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

graded - grated


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

grated----ranted


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 22, 2008)

ranted--panted


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

panted----depart


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

depart => traded


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 23, 2008)

traded - tirade


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

tirade =>raider


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 23, 2008)

raider - raided


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

raided => raised


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

raised----spared


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

spared => paster


----------



## sierrak (Oct 23, 2008)

paster - caster


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

Caster-Casket


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

casket => tacket


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2008)

tacket - jacket


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

jacket => packet


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

packet-pocket


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2008)

pocket = locket


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

LOCKET-socket


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2008)

socket = stocks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

stocks----stacks


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

stacks - slacks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

slacks => slicks


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2008)

slicks = sickles


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

sickle => pickle


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2008)

pickle = tickle


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

tickle - nickle


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

nickle => lichen


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

lichen-Niches


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

niches => snitch


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

snitch---snatch


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

snatch => swatch


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

swatch----cheats


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

cheats---cleats


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

cleats-steals


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

steals => leases


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

leases-weasel


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

weasel => leaser


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

leaser----Crease


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

crease => creams


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

creams----smears


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

smears => masher


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 26, 2008)

masher = shamed


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

shamed => cashed


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 26, 2008)

cashed-cashew


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

cashew - nuts :doh:


cashew - cashaw


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

cashaw----Macaws


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

macaws - sawman


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

sawman- seaman


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

seaman => anemia


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

anemia - manias


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

manias => marina


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

marina-Mainer


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

mainer => airman


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

airman----airmen


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

airmen => namers


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

namers----tamers


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

tamers => steams


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

steams- master


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

** Hi Sam... how is school going?

master => muster


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

muster- strums


Hey Maria! School is alright- only 5 1/2 weeks left!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> muster- strums
> 
> 
> Hey Maria! School is alright- only 5 1/2 weeks left!



strums => trumps



That is really awesome!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Mythik (Oct 29, 2008)

trumps - tramps


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

tramps => stamps


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

stamps----straps


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

straps => straws


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2008)

straws -waters


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

waters => sweats


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

sweats - sweets


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

sweets => tweets


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 30, 2008)

tweets-street


----------



## Cors (Oct 30, 2008)

street - treats


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

treats => tasted


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2008)

tasted - tested


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

tested => deters


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2008)

deters - stereo


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

stereo => steers


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2008)

steers - steeps


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

steeps => pester


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

pester => rester


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

rester - nester


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

nester => renter


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 2, 2008)

renter-render


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 2, 2008)

render- tender


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

tender--dented


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

dented - bended


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

bended => bender


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

bender - lender


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

lender---leaner


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 2, 2008)

leaner - Nailer


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

nailer => nailed


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 3, 2008)

nailed- failed


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

failed - bailed


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

bailed--braile


----------



## Mythik (Nov 3, 2008)

braile - mailer


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

Mailer---mailed


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

mailed - nailed


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> bailed--braile



FYI Sugar - braile is not a word... it is spelled braille (with 2 "Ls")


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

nailed => sailed


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 3, 2008)

sailed- leased


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

leased => sleaze


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 3, 2008)

sleaze- eagles


----------



## Mythik (Nov 3, 2008)

eagles - bagels

(with cream cheese, of course)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

bagels => labels


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 4, 2008)

labels-ladles


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

ladles - ladies


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

ladies => slider


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 4, 2008)

slider - derail


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

derail - detail


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

detail => tailer


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

tailer - trails


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

trails => strain


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

strain - brains


... could cause a nice headache...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

brains => drains


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 5, 2008)

drains-trains,...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

trains => rating


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

rating - mating


----------



## Mythik (Nov 5, 2008)

mating - eating


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

eating - earing


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

earing => garden


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

garden - harden


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Harden---Warden


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

warden => darned


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

darned - barned


----------



## Mythik (Nov 6, 2008)

barned - barfed


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

barfed - Fedora


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

fedora => roofed


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2008)

roofed- roofie


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

roofie => rookie


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Rookie--Bookie


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2008)

bookie - nookie


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

nookie => eikons


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> nookie => eikons



eikons----noises


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

noises => senior


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> noises => senior




Senior ---- Ignore


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Senior ---- Ignore



** it is not nice to _ignore _the _seniors_ !! :bow:


ignore => heroin


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ** it is not nice to _ignore _the _seniors_ !! :bow:
> 
> 
> ignore => heroin



Heroin----Herons


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

herons => snored


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

snored - spored


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

spored => spared


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

spared - spaded


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

spaded => padded


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

padded - paddle


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

paddle => Pedals


----------



## Mythik (Nov 10, 2008)

pedals - slaked


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

slaked => latkes


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 10, 2008)

latkes-lattes


----------



## Mythik (Nov 10, 2008)

lattes - slated


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

slated => salute


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

salute => steals


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 12, 2008)

steals = steams


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

steams => master


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 12, 2008)

master-streak


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

streak => racket


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 12, 2008)

racket = packer


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

packer => prance


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Prance---Trance


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

trance=> traced


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 13, 2008)

traced-braced


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

braced => crated


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

crated => rafted


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

rafted - rafter


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

rafter => tarred


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

tarred - tarted


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> tarred - tarted



tarted----Carted


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

carted => darted


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

darted *flip* parted


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

parted => draped


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 15, 2008)

draped = parade

(who doesn't love one?!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

parade => appear


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

appear - appeal


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

appeal => apples


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

apples - please


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

please => leases


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 18, 2008)

leases-weasel


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

weasel => leased


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

leased - teased


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Teased----Treads


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

treads => treats


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> treads => treats



treats-----street


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

street - streel


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

streel => relate


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> streel => relate



Relate----Teller


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Teller - Seller


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Teller - Seller



Seller ---- Sealer


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sealer - Dealer


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Sealer - Dealer



Dealer----Reveal


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

reveal => leaves


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> reveal => leaves



leaves----Please


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

please => sleave


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

sleave - sleeve


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

sleeve----Levers


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

levers => sliver


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

sliver - shiver


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

shiver => shaver


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

a shiver shaver? :blink: interesting concept...


shaver - shaven


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

shaven - Shamen


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

shamen - shaman


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

shaman => seaman


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

seaman - seamen (one ain't enough, I think)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

seamen => enamel


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

enamel - rename


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

rename => ramees


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

ramees - smears


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

smears => spears


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

spears - spared


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

spared => stared


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 20, 2008)

stared----stride


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 20, 2008)

stride = prides


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 20, 2008)

prides----drapes


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

drapes => phrase


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

phrase - phases


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

phases => shades


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

shades - shards


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

shards =>sharps


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

sharps - sharks


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2008)

sharks - sparks


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

sparks - sporks


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

sporks => spores


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 22, 2008)

spores = presto


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

presto => stripe


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

stripe - gripes


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

gripes => griped


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

griped - grimed


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

grimed => midges


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

midges - midget


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 22, 2008)

midget = smidge


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

smidge - smudge


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

smudge => sludge


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

sludge - sledge


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

sledge => ledger


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

ledger - pledge


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 23, 2008)

pledge - ledges


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

ledges - hedges


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 23, 2008)

hedges-gushed


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

gushed => rushed


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 23, 2008)

rushed----ushers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 23, 2008)

ushers-shares


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

shares => shared


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

shared - shreds


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

shreds => dasher


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

dasher - masher


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

masher => shamed


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

shamed - shaved


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

shaved => heaves


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

heaves - leaves


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

leaves => levels


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 24, 2008)

levels----levers


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 24, 2008)

levers = sliver


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

sliver => slider


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 24, 2008)

slider-litres


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 24, 2008)

litres = luster


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

luster => duster


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 24, 2008)

duster-rested


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

rested - tested


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

tested => tester


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

tester - pester


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

pester => poster


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

poster - roster


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 25, 2008)

roster == stereo


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

stereo => steers


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

steers - steeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

steeds => steeps


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2008)

steeps----espers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 25, 2008)

espers-spears


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2008)

spears----drapes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 25, 2008)

drapes-sparse


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2008)

sparse----spared


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

spared => praise


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

praise - raised


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

raised => admire


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

admire - raider


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

raider => raided


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

raided - derail


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

derail - detail


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

Detail - Redial


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

redial - denial


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

denial----linear


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

linear=> nearly


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 26, 2008)

nearly-yearns


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

yearns => reason


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

reason-snores


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

snores => snares


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

snares - Arenas


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

arenas => snared


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

snared-dreams


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

dreams => reamed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

reamed-meager


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

meager => gamers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

gamers-grease


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

grease - angers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

angers-ranger


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Ranger-German


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

German-remand


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

remand - minder


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

minder-dimmer


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

dimmer - simmer


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

simmer-misery


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

misery => misers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 28, 2008)

misers-sirens


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

sirens => rinsed


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

rinsed - rinser


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 29, 2008)

rinser-sinner


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

sinner => sinned


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 29, 2008)

sinned-design


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

design => dingle


----------



## Mythik (Nov 29, 2008)

dingle - mingle


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

mingle => mangle


----------



## Mythik (Nov 29, 2008)

mangle - mantle


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

mantle => dental


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

dental - mental


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

mental => lemans


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

LeMans - lemons


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

lemons => merlon


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

merlon - Merlin


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

merlin => miners


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> merlin => miners



miners - remind


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

remind => rewind


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

rewind - wireds


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> rewind - wireds



I don't think that is a real word, Wolfie 

but _weirds _is

weirds => riders


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 30, 2008)

riders-driver


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

driver => driven


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 30, 2008)

driven-envied


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

envied => denied


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I don't think that is a real word, Wolfie
> 
> but _weirds _is
> 
> weirds => riders


:doh: Thanks. :bow: 
I actually don't have a clue where my brain got this word from...

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:



mariac1966 said:


> envied => denied



denied - denies


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :doh: Thanks. :bow:
> I actually don't have a clue where my brain got this word from...
> 
> :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
> ...




denies => snider


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

snider - Dennis


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dennis => enwind


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

enwind - winder


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

winder - winded


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 1, 2008)

winded-indeed


----------



## Mythik (Dec 2, 2008)

indeed - mended


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

mended => dement


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

dement - cement


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

cement => dement


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

dement=> emends


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

emends - demons


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

demons => monies


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

monies-sermon


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

sermon - moaner


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

moaner => moaned


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

moaned - loaned


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

loaned => loaner


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

loaner-nearly


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

nearly => yearns


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

Yearns--Learns


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

learns-arisen


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

arisen => raisin


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

raisin-trains


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

trains => martin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

martin - tinman


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

tinman => matins


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

matins - mantas


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

mantas => mantis


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

mantis - tasman


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

tasman => mantra


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

mantra - trauma


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

trauma => tarama


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 3, 2008)

tarama-armada


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

armada => dramas


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

dramas - gramas


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

gramas - ragman


----------



## Mythik (Dec 4, 2008)

ragman - manger


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

manger - danger


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

danger => ranger


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

ranger - grange


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

grange => angers


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

angers - hanger


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

hanger => hanged


----------



## Mythik (Dec 4, 2008)

hanged - fanged


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 4, 2008)

fanged-dangle


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

dangle => angler


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

angler - angled


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

angled - landed


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 5, 2008)

landed - dangle


----------



## Mythik (Dec 5, 2008)

dangle - dandle


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

dandle => dawdle


----------



## Mythik (Dec 5, 2008)

dawdle - paddle


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

paddle - puddle


----------



## Mishty (Dec 5, 2008)

puddle - muddle


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

muddle - cuddle :huh:


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 5, 2008)

cuddle = huddle


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

huddle - fuddle


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 5, 2008)

fuddle = fiddle I think I can guess where this will go!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

fiddle => middle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 5, 2008)

middle-riddle sorry, i couldn't help myself


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

riddle => bridle


----------



## Justkris (Dec 5, 2008)

bridle = ribbed


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

ribbed => brides


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 6, 2008)

brides = braids


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

braids => brains


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

braids - brains ... heh. once again...

brains - grains


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

grains => spring


----------



## Justkris (Dec 6, 2008)

spring = sprint


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 6, 2008)

sprint - string


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

string - stings :huh:


----------



## Mythik (Dec 6, 2008)

stings - stints


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

stints => saints


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

saints - taints


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

taints => taunts


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

taunts - haunts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 6, 2008)

haunts-thanks


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks => shanks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

shanks - skanks


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

skanks => knacks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

knacks- snacks


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 7, 2008)

snacks-shacks


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

shacks => shocks


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 8, 2008)

shocks = shucks


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

shucks => chunks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

chunks - chunky


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

chunky => chinky


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

chinky - thicky


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

thicky - chicky


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 8, 2008)

chicky-chicks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

chicks - chicas


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

chicas => chaise


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

chaise - chaser


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

chaser - hacker


----------



## Mythik (Dec 9, 2008)

hacker - chakra


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

chakra - charta


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

charta => charts


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

charts - charms


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 9, 2008)

charms-starch


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

starch => chaste


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

chaste - hasted


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

hasted => pasted


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

pasted - posted


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

posted - topped


----------



## Mythik (Dec 10, 2008)

topped - popped


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

popped => pooped


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

pooped - looped


----------



## Mishty (Dec 10, 2008)

looped - cooped


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

cooped - hooped


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

hooped - hopped


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

hopped - topped


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

topped - tapped


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

tapped => tapper


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

tapper - zapper


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

zapper - papers


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

papers => tapers


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

tapers - rapers


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

rapers => spares


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

spares - spades


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

spades => drapes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

drapes - grapes


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

grapes => gripes


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Gripes - Sniper


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

sniper => pipers


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

pipers - papers


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 12, 2008)

papers - rapped


----------



## Mythik (Dec 12, 2008)

rapped - parade


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

parade - depart


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> parade - depart



depart = spared


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

spared - spaded


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

spaded => paddle


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

paddle - pealed


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

pealed - sealed


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

sealed=> leaser


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

leaser - lasers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

lasers-serial


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

serial - serval


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

serval => slaved


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

slaved - devils


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

devils => livers


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

livers - slider


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

slider-desire


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

desire - stride

Hi bobbleheaddoll!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

stride-deters

hi tom!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

deters => sedate


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

sedate - redate


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

redate => treads


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

treads - thread


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

thread-earthy


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

earthy - earths


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

earths-search


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

search - starch


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

starch => snatch


----------



## Mythik (Dec 14, 2008)

snatch - thanks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks - thinks


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

thinks-nights


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

nights => ingots


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

ingots...excellent!

ingots-strong


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

** Thanks Bobbleheaddoll **



strong => sarong


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

sarong - barong


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

barong => orange


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

orange - Grange


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

grange => ranges


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

ranges - ranger


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

ranger => manger


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

manger - mangle


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

mangle - dangle


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

dangle - angels


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

angels - bagels


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

bagels => bugles


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

bugles-bustle


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

bustle - busted


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

busted-sublet


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

sublet - subnet


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

subnet-subtle


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

subtle => tubule


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

tubule-bullet


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 15, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> tubule-bullet



Bullet- Ballet


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

ballet-albeit


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

albeit => tables


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

tables-tablet


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

tablet => ballet


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

ballet - mallet


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

mallet => metals


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

metals - steams


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2008)

steams - masses


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

masses - lasses


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

lasses => rassle


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

rassle - Lassie


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

lassie-slices


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

slices - slicer


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

slicer-circle


----------



## Mythik (Dec 16, 2008)

circle -relics


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

relics-relish


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

relish => shires


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

shires-resins


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

resins - rosins


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

rosins => senior


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

senior - senhor


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

senhor - horses


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

horses-shears


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

shears => washer


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

washer - shower


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

shower-horses


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

horses - chores


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

chores-echoes


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

echoes => cohere


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

cohere - cheers


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

cheers => lecher


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

lecher - Becher


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

becher - cherub


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

cherub - cubers


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

cubers => tubers


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

tubers - lubers


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

lubers => rumble


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

rumble - rubles


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

rubles => rubies


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

rubies - brutes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 18, 2008)

brutes-breast


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

breast - stream


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 18, 2008)

stream-realms


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

realms - creams


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

creams - dreams :huh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

dreams - dammer


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

dammer => damper


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

damper - damped


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

damped => dampen


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

dampen - Lampen


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

?? lampen ?? => maples


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

maples - apples


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

apples-please


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

please - leases


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

leases-weasel


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

weasel =>swales


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

swales-slaves


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

slaves - staves


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

staves-averts


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

averts => tavern


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ?? lampen ?? => maples


Oops... sorry. :blush: German for "Lamps"...



mariac1966 said:


> averts => tavern


tavern - cavern


----------



## Mythik (Dec 20, 2008)

cavern - craved


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

craved - graved


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

graved - grades


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

grades - trades


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> grades - trades



trades - stares


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

stares - stores


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

stores => respot


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 20, 2008)

respot = despot


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 20, 2008)

despot-pouted


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

pouted => touted


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

touted - toited


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

toited - tinted


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

tinted - hinted


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

hinted-detain


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

detain - detail


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

detail-nailed


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

nailed - derail


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

derail-rallied


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

rallied => ideals


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

ideals - misled


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ideals - misled



misled - dismal


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

dismal - distal


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> dismal - distal



distal - plaids


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

plaids => plaits


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> plaids => plaits



Plaits - Plates


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

plates - latest


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

latest => tablet


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

tablet - stable


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 22, 2008)

stable-beasts


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

beasts - breast


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

breast - breath


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

breath - wreath


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

breath => wreath


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

wreath - wealth


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

wealth => lather


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

lather - Chalet


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

chalet - chaleh


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

chaleh => thecal


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

thecal - castle


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

castle => cattle


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

cattle - battle (a bovine battle?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

battle in a bottle


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

bottle - bolter


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

bolter - jolter


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

jolter - retold


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

retold => sorted


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

sorted - sorter


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

sorter => report


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

report - resort


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 23, 2008)

resort-terse


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

terser => ferret


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

ferret - prefer


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

prefer - refers


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Refers - Surfer


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

surfer - turfer


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

turfer - future


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

future => suture


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

A dead end? :blink:

suture - future


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

future => turfed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 24, 2008)

future-untrue


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

untrue => neuter


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 24, 2008)

neuter-return


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

return - turned


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

turned - burned


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

burned - rubbed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 24, 2008)

rubbed-bribed


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

bribed - brides


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

brides => braids


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

braids - brains


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 25, 2008)

brains-raisin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

raisin - rising


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 25, 2008)

rising-string


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

string => strung


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

strung - Sprung


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

sprung => grunts


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

grunts - gaunts


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

gaunts => suntan


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 26, 2008)

suntan-sultan


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 26, 2008)

sultan - annuls


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

annuls => unseal


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

unseal - unseat


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

unseat=> attune


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

attune - notate


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

notate => atones


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 27, 2008)

atones-tonage


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

tonage => orange


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

orange - grange


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

grange => ranges


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 28, 2008)

ranges - reigns


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

reigns - ginger

Welcome aboard, mulrooney!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

ginger => ringed


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

ringed - ringer


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 28, 2008)

ringer - zinger!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

zinger => regain


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 28, 2008)

regain-grange


----------



## Mythik (Dec 28, 2008)

grange - ranged


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 29, 2008)

ranged-angled


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

angled => flange


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 29, 2008)

flange = gleans


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

gleans - cleans


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 29, 2008)

cleans - cleats


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

cleats => pleats


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

pleats - please


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

please => serape


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 29, 2008)

serape-escape


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 30, 2008)

escape = capers (Slippery little buggers!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

capers - scapes


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 30, 2008)

scapes - access


----------



## Mythik (Dec 30, 2008)

access - scares


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

scares => saucer


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 30, 2008)

saucer - caress


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

caress => casern


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 30, 2008)

casern-crease


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 31, 2008)

crease = eraser


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 31, 2008)

eraser - career


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

career => racker


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

racker - racers


----------



## Mythik (Dec 31, 2008)

racers - scared


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

scared - scrape


----------



## g-squared (Dec 31, 2008)

scrape - crepes


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 31, 2008)

crepes = creepy


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Crepes are creepy? Ghost crepes, uh? 

creepy - creeps


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

creeps => prices


----------



## g-squared (Dec 31, 2008)

prices - biceps


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

biceps => splice


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

splice - police


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

police => polite


----------



## Mythik (Jan 1, 2009)

polite - spoilt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

spoilt - splits


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 1, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> spoilt - splits



splits - tulips


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 1, 2009)

tulips-pilots


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

pilots - pilous


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

pilous => polish


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 2, 2009)

polish-hippos


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

hippos => siphon


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

siphon - phones :blink:


----------



## Enter_Witty_Name (Jan 2, 2009)

Phones = Chosen


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, E_W_N! Welcome aboard!

chosen - Sancho


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

sancho => chants


----------



## Enter_Witty_Name (Jan 2, 2009)

Chants = Canthi


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 2, 2009)

canthi - snatch


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 2, 2009)

snatch = chaste 

A chaste snatch?! Oh my!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

chaste - hasted


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

hasted => pasted


----------



## Enter_Witty_Name (Jan 3, 2009)

Pasted = Update


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

update - uprate


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 3, 2009)

uprate-pirate aaaargggg!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

pirate - privat (german)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

privat => parity


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 3, 2009)

parity - rarity


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

rarity => irater


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

irater - crater


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 3, 2009)

crater - trader


----------



## Mythik (Jan 3, 2009)

trader - darker


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

darker - barker


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

barker => marker


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

marker - parker


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 4, 2009)

parker - pairer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

pairer - fairer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2009)

fairer => farmer


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 4, 2009)

farmer = farmed (I know, I took the easy way out!)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 4, 2009)

farmed-deform


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

deform => refold


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2009)

refold - folded


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

folded - folder


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

folder => louder


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

louder - louden


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

louden => blonde


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

blonde - bonded


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 5, 2009)

bonded - banded


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 5, 2009)

banded - sanded


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

sanded => amends


----------



## OneFAsView (Jan 5, 2009)

amends => maiden


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

maiden => invade


----------



## OneFAsView (Jan 5, 2009)

invade => divine


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

** Welcome OneFAsView **


Divine => driven


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, welcome aboard!

driven - driver


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

driver => raider


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 5, 2009)

welcome onefasview!

raider-errand


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

errand => garden


----------



## OneFAsView (Jan 6, 2009)

garden => grated

(Thanks...I've been on Dim forums under one ID or another for many years!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

grated => depart


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 6, 2009)

depart - entrap


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

entrap => nectar


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

nectar - cornet


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 6, 2009)

cornet - hornet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

hornet - horned


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 6, 2009)

horned -> drones


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

drones - crones


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 6, 2009)

crones = scones YUM!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

scones => noshes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 6, 2009)

noshes-honest


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

honest => throne


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 6, 2009)

throne = others


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

others => towers


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

towers - bowers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

bowers => worsen


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

worsen => lowers


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 7, 2009)

lowers = slowed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 7, 2009)

slowed-dwells


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

dwells => ladles


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

ladles - ladies


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

nvm ack I looked at the wrong page


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

ladies - laddie


----------



## rockhound225 (Jan 8, 2009)

laddie - caddie


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

caddie - baddie


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

baddie - baited


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

baited - bailed


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

bailed - derail


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

derail - raider


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

raider - rained


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

rained - denial


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 8, 2009)

denial-dental


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

dental => mental


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

mental - lethal


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2009)

lethal - halted


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 9, 2009)

halted - thawed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

thawed - chawed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

chawed => cashew


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 10, 2009)

cashew = washed


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

washed - wasted


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

wasted - hasted


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2009)

hasted - tasted


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

tasted => states


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

states - slates


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 10, 2009)

slates = steels


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

steels - steals


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

steals - states


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

states - stater


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

stater => threat


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 11, 2009)

threat = wreath


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

wreath - breath


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

breath => hearth


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 11, 2009)

hearth - heater


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

heater - beater


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

beater - retape


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

retape - reheat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

reheat - repeat


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

repeat => parent


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 12, 2009)

parent - repent


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

repent => pecten


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 12, 2009)

pecten - center


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 13, 2009)

center => nectar


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

Nectar - Trench


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

trench - drench


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

drench - wrench


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

wrench - wretch


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 13, 2009)

wretch - wither


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

wither - wraith


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 13, 2009)

wraith - wright


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

wright => weight


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

weight - height


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

height => thighs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

thighs - eights


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

eights - eighth


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

eighth => hogtie


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 14, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> eighth => hogtie



Nice one!

hogtie - hoagie

Mmmm...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 15, 2009)

hoagie => goalie


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

goalie - goaled


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 15, 2009)

goaled - golfed


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

golfed - goofed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

goofed - goofer


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

goofed - footed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 15, 2009)

footed => lofted


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 15, 2009)

lofted-deftly


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

deftly - daftly


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

daftly - flatly


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2009)

flatly => lastly


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 16, 2009)

lastly-stalls


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2009)

stalls => slants


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Slants - Plants


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2009)

plants => paints


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Paints - Faints


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

faints - saints


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Saints - Taints


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

taints - taunts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

taunts => suntan


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

suntan - sultan


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 17, 2009)

sultan - annuls

(I feel like we've been here before)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

annuls => lunars


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 17, 2009)

lunars-snarls


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

snarls => learns


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

learns - yearns


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

yearns => snared


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

snared - seared


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Seared - Seated


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

seated - tested


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

tested => stewed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

stewed - steeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

steeds => sedate


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

sedate - estate


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

estate => astute


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 19, 2009)

astute-statue


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

statue => mutate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

mutate - outate


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Outate - Outake


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

outake - are you sure this is an actual word? :blink: Japanese, perhaps?

outake - outage


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 19, 2009)

outage - truage


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

truage - argues


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

argues => graces


----------



## Mythik (Jan 19, 2009)

graces - grapes :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

grapes - drapes


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 19, 2009)

drapes - praise


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

praise - prides


----------



## Mythik (Jan 19, 2009)

prides - sipper


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

sipper - uppers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 19, 2009)

uppers-persue


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

persue - pursue


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah, i can spell today...:doh: sorry. :blush:

pursue-purses


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

purses => uprise


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Uprise - Uprose


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

uprose => recoup


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 19, 2009)

recoup-pounce


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

pounce => unopen


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

unopen - unpens


----------



## Mythik (Jan 20, 2009)

unpens - sunned


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

sunned => nudges


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 20, 2009)

nudges - sludge


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

sludge => glides


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

glides - slider


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

slider => redial


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 20, 2009)

redial-denial


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

denial => linear


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

linear => merlin


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Merlin - Miners


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

miners => sermon


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

sermon - reason

Good evening,beautiful people...


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Reason - Sonars


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

sonars-snares


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Snares - Snakes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

snakes-skates


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Skates - Shakes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

shakes => washes


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Washes - Wishes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

wishes => thesis


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thesis - Sister


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

sister => writes


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Writes - Writer


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 22, 2009)

Writer = Waiter


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Waiter - Waited


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

waited - baited


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 22, 2009)

baited-tabled


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Tabled - Tables


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

tables => ablate


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ablate - belate


----------



## Mythik (Jan 23, 2009)

belate - battle


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

battle => bottle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2009)

bottle - pottle


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Pottle - Potted


----------



## Mythik (Jan 23, 2009)

potted - dottle


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 23, 2009)

dottle - jolted


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

jolted - toiled


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 23, 2009)

toiled-detail


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

detail - salted


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Salted - Slates


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

Slates - Stalks


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 23, 2009)

stalks - tassle


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 23, 2009)

tassle - hassle


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

hassle => whales


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

whales - shawls


----------



## Mythik (Jan 23, 2009)

shawls - washes


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 23, 2009)

washes - cashew


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

cashew => sachet


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

sachet - snatch


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

snatch - snitch


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

snitch => things


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

things - slight


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

slight => guilts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 24, 2009)

guilts-sunlit


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

sunlit => tonsil


----------



## Mythik (Jan 25, 2009)

tonsil - splint


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2009)

splint => prints


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2009)

prints - points


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

points - paints


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

paints - trains


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

trains - rating


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 25, 2009)

rating = dating


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

dating - detain


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Detain - Retain


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2009)

retain => trains


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 25, 2009)

trains-taints


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

taints - saints


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

saints - faints


----------



## Mythik (Jan 26, 2009)

faints - feints


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

feints - twines


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

twines - winces


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

winces - sinews


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

sinews => sewing


----------



## Mythik (Jan 27, 2009)

sewing - winged


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

winged => design


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

design - resign


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Resign - Signed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

signed - sighed


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 27, 2009)

sighed - dirges


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

dirges => givers


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 27, 2009)

givers - graves


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

graves => grapes


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

Grapes - Gripes


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

gripes - sniper


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

Sniper - Reigns


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

Reigns - Grinds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

grinds => drinks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2009)

drinks - drunks


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

drunks - shrunk




If they fall asleep in their beer...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

shrunk => hunker


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Hunker - Hanker


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2009)

hanker - tanker


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

tanker - trance


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Trance - Dancer


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Dancer - Prance


----------



## 80sBaby (Jan 29, 2009)

Prance - France


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

France - Farced


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2009)

farced => carafe


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

carafe - farces


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

farces => search


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

search - archer


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Archer - Cherry


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

cherry - cheery


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

cheery - heresy


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Heresy - Sphere

That was a toughie Tom!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

sphere - espers

that took some thinking...


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Espers- Speeds


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Speeds - Speedo


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Speedo - Speedy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

speedy => depose


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

depose - opened


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Opened - Deepen


----------



## Mythik (Jan 31, 2009)

deepen - depend


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Depend - Defend


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Defend - Deafen


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Deafen - Feared


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

feared => remade


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Remade - Remake


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Remake - Retake


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Retake - Teaser


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Teaser - Rested


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Rested - Duster


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Duster - Redubs


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Redubs - Burden


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Burden - Drudge

Almost got me there,Bexy...


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Drudge - Grudge 

Hee hee


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Grudge - Bugger


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Bugger (hee hee!) - Burger


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Burger(had those for tea...) - Rubber


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

rubber => burner


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 1, 2009)

burner-number


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

number - dumber


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Dumber - Dumper


----------



## bexy (Feb 1, 2009)

Dumper - Jumper


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Jumper - Pumper


----------



## george83 (Feb 1, 2009)

Pumper - Bumper


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Bumper - Bummer


----------



## bexy (Feb 1, 2009)

Bummer - Bummed 

(heeheehee!)


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

bummed - mumble


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

mumble - bumble


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

bumble - fumble


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

fumble - tumble


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

tumble - rumble (wheee!)


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

Rumble - Rubble


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

rubble - bubble


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

bubble - bobble


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2009)

bobble => wobble


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

wobble - bowels


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

bowels - bowled


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

bowled => weldor


----------



## Mythik (Feb 2, 2009)

weldor - solder (in keeping with the metallurgical theme)


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 2, 2009)

solder - soared


----------



## Mythik (Feb 2, 2009)

soared - orates


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

orates => ornate


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 2, 2009)

Ornate - Tanner


----------



## Mythik (Feb 2, 2009)

tanner - tranny


----------



## bexy (Feb 2, 2009)

Tranny - Cranny


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

cranny => crayon


----------



## Mythik (Feb 3, 2009)

crayon - cantor


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

cantor - castor


----------



## Mythik (Feb 3, 2009)

castor - ascots


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2009)

ascots => actors


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

actors - reacts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 3, 2009)

reacts-starch


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2009)

starch => hearts


----------



## Mythik (Feb 3, 2009)

hearts - charts


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

charts => chairs


----------



## Mythik (Feb 4, 2009)

chairs - ravish


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

ravish => radish


----------



## Mythik (Feb 4, 2009)

radish - drains


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 4, 2009)

drains - snared


----------



## Mythik (Feb 4, 2009)

snared - ranked


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2009)

ranked - banked


----------



## Mythik (Feb 4, 2009)

banked - banned


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 4, 2009)

banned - Nabbed


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 4, 2009)

nabbed - dabble


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

dabble => blazed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 4, 2009)

blazed-blamed


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2009)

blamed => palmed


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

palmed - dewlap


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2009)

dewlap - lapped


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

lapped - dapper


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2009)

dapper - capper


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

capper - prance


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Prance - Prince


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

prince - mincer


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mincer - minder


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 5, 2009)

minder - dermis


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

dermis - dermic


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 5, 2009)

dermic - credit


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

credit - coedit


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 5, 2009)

coedit - docile


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Docile - Decile


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

decile - diesel


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Diesel - dieses


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

dieses - denies


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

denies - defies


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

defies - defile


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

defile - lifted


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

lifted - fitted


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

fitted -tiffed


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Tiffed - miffed


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

miffed - filmed


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 5, 2009)

filmed - fiddle


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

fiddle - defile


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 5, 2009)

defile-edible


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

edible => diesel


----------



## Mythik (Feb 6, 2009)

diesel - slider


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

Slider - Glider


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2009)

glider - glides


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

glides => glades


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

Glades - Blades


----------



## Mythik (Feb 6, 2009)

blades - balder


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 6, 2009)

balder - ribald


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

ribald => lizard


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 6, 2009)

lizard - wizard


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

wizard => inward


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 6, 2009)

inward - warden


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 6, 2009)

warden-endear


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

endear => careen


----------



## Ella_galaxy (Feb 7, 2009)

careen => screen


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

screen => cranes


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 7, 2009)

cranes - scrape


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

scrape => crates


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

crates - crater


----------



## Mythik (Feb 7, 2009)

crater - retard


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2009)

retard - stared


----------



## george83 (Feb 7, 2009)

Stared - Scared


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2009)

Scared - Dreams


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

dreams => reamed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 7, 2009)

reamed-erased


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

erased => dimers


----------



## Mythik (Feb 8, 2009)

dimers - primes


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Primes - Simple


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 8, 2009)

simple = pimple (Is there such a thing?)


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

pimple - dimple


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

dimple => mildew


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

mildew - wilder


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 8, 2009)

wilder = riddle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 8, 2009)

riddle-derail


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

derail => detail


----------



## george83 (Feb 9, 2009)

Detail - Derail


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2009)

derail - cradle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 9, 2009)

cradle-leader


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2009)

leader - redial


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2009)

redial => leader


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 10, 2009)

leader-redial


----------



## Mythik (Feb 11, 2009)

redial - linear


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

linear => saline


----------



## Mythik (Feb 11, 2009)

saline - entail


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

entail => tailed


----------



## Mythik (Feb 11, 2009)

tailed - tirade


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 11, 2009)

tirade - Christian Bale

oh, wait....

tirade - carted


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 11, 2009)

carted-thread


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 12, 2009)

thread => threat


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 12, 2009)

threat - treats


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 12, 2009)

treats - street


----------



## Mythik (Feb 12, 2009)

street - pester


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 12, 2009)

pester-persue


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 12, 2009)

persue - creeps


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 12, 2009)

creeps-secret


----------



## Mythik (Feb 13, 2009)

secret - crates


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

crates => racket


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

racket - carpet


----------



## Mythik (Feb 13, 2009)

carpet - parcel


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

parcel => clears


----------



## Mythik (Feb 13, 2009)

clears - cartel


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 13, 2009)

cartel = nectar


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

nectar => traced


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 13, 2009)

Traced - Traped


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2009)

traped - graped


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

graped - paired


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 13, 2009)

paired - dapper


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

dapper - rapper


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 13, 2009)

rapper - pauper


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

pauper - pauser


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 13, 2009)

pauser - erupts


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

erupts - prunes


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 13, 2009)

prunes - sprung


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

sprung - prongs


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

prongs => groans


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

groans - grains


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

grains - spring


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

spring - sprung


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

sprung - groups

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV1yUVeA_Fw


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 14, 2009)

Groups - Gropes


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Gropes - Grapes


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

grapes - rapers


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

rapers - rapier


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

rapier => praise


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

praise - parses


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 14, 2009)

parses-sparks


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

sparks => spares


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2009)

spares - purses


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

purses - pursue


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

pursue => spruce


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

spruce - sprues


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2009)

sprues - prunes


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

prunes - punter


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 14, 2009)

punter-erupts


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

erupts => sprite


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

sprite - spires


----------



## Mythik (Feb 15, 2009)

spires - spores


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

spores - scores


----------



## Mythik (Feb 15, 2009)

scores - recess


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

recess - erects


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

erects => center


----------



## ThatIsThat (Feb 15, 2009)

center => decent


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 15, 2009)

decent-dented


----------



## Mythik (Feb 15, 2009)

dented - tender


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2009)

tender => redone


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2009)

redone - drones


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 16, 2009)

drones - stoned


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2009)

stoned - stored


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2009)

stored - rested


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 16, 2009)

rested-detest


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 16, 2009)

detest - duette


----------



## Mythik (Feb 17, 2009)

duette - etudes


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2009)

etudes - Studes


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 17, 2009)

Studes - Duties


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 17, 2009)

duties-studio


----------



## Mythik (Feb 17, 2009)

studio - audits


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 18, 2009)

audits - stupid


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 18, 2009)

stupid-putrid


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 18, 2009)

putrid - tripod


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2009)

tripod => tropic


----------



## Mythik (Feb 19, 2009)

tropic - import


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 19, 2009)

import - tromps


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 19, 2009)

tromps-sports


----------



## Mythik (Feb 20, 2009)

sports - straps


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

straps - strips


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2009)

strips - prints


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

prints - Pintos


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

pintos => option


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 22, 2009)

option - notion


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2009)

notion => potion


----------



## Mythik (Feb 23, 2009)

potion - lotion


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

lotion - motion


----------



## Mythik (Feb 23, 2009)

motion - mooing


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 23, 2009)

Mythik said:


> motion - mooing



mooing - booing


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

booing - boeing


----------



## Mythik (Feb 23, 2009)

boeing - boring


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

boring - brings


----------



## Mythik (Feb 23, 2009)

brings - grinds


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

grinds - string


----------



## Mythik (Feb 23, 2009)

string - things


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2009)

things => hinges


----------



## Mythik (Feb 24, 2009)

hinges - binges


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

binges => sewing


----------



## Mythik (Feb 25, 2009)

sewing - twinge


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

twinge - winged


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

winged => dingle


----------



## Mythik (Feb 26, 2009)

dingle - dongle


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2009)

dongle - glowed


----------



## Mythik (Feb 26, 2009)

glowed - slowed


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

slowed => towels


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2009)

towels - vowels


----------



## Mythik (Feb 27, 2009)

vowels - bowels


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

bowels - browse


----------



## Mythik (Feb 27, 2009)

browse - escrow


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

escrow - crowns


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

crowns => worsen


----------



## Mythik (Feb 28, 2009)

worsen - drowse


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

drowse - drowns


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 28, 2009)

drowns = wounds


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2009)

wounds - mounds


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

mounds - donuts :eat2:


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 1, 2009)

donuts = ousted


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

ousted  - posted


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

posted - depths


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

depths - deaths


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

deaths - shaded


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Shaded - Shamed


----------



## Mythik (Mar 2, 2009)

shamed - masher


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 2, 2009)

masher - rehash


----------



## Mythik (Mar 2, 2009)

rehash - shares


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2009)

shares => shmear


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 3, 2009)

shmear - shames


----------



## Mythik (Mar 3, 2009)

shames - shaves


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

shaves - shapes


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

shapes - cashes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

cashes - bashes


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 5, 2009)

bashes - shaves


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

shaves - heaves


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

heaves - havens


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

havens - shaved


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Shaved - Dashed


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

dashed - mashed


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2009)

mashed => ashame


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2009)

ashame - shamed


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

shamed - medals


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2009)

medals - slayed


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

slayed - yields


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

yields - fields


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 11, 2009)

fields - defile


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

defile - deflea


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

deflea - failed


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> deflea - failed


that's not so good, I guess...

failed - mailed


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 15, 2009)

Mailed - Derail


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

derail - detail


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

detail - hailed


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

hailed - wailed


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

wailed - walled


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

walled - willed


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2009)

willed - wilted


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

wilted - welted


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 17, 2009)

welted - stewed


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

stewed - tweeds


Can't let this thread fade into oblivion...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr Wolf,ya forgot to change a letter. 

tweeds - seated


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Oops. :blush: Don't tell anybody, k?

seated - sealed


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sealed - Leader


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2009)

lips are sealed?   :doh:



Leader - Dialer


----------



## george83 (Apr 4, 2009)

Dialer - Loader


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

loader - loaden


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

loaden - loaner


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

loaner - nailer


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

nailer - learns


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

learns - snarls


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

snarls - Gnarls


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

gnarls - grains


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

grains - brains


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

brains - strain


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

strain - stains


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

stains - paints


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

paints - faints


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

faints - infant


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

infant - tincan


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

tincan - nanite


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2009)

Nanite--Tinpan


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

tinpan - patine


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

patine - potine


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

potine -potion


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2009)

Potion--Motion


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Motion - Lotion


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

lotion - looing


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

looing - igloos


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

igloos - siglog


----------



## cammy (Apr 24, 2009)

siglog - sloggy


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

sloggy - glossy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

glossy . flossy


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

flossy - softly


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

softly - floaty


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

floaty - floats


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

floats - bloats


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

bloats - stable


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2009)

stable - sables


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

sables - blades


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 27, 2009)

blades - glades


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

glades - eagles


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

eagles - league


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

league - Leguan (german for iguana)


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Leguan - Glance


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

glance - cancel


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

cancel - lancet


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

lancet - tackle


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

tackle - cankle


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

cankle - cleans 

I love this stuff!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

cleans - seance


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

seance - screen YES!! hehe


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

screen - crease

Words aren't THAT much fun,lol.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

crease - racers

You're right... more fun has not arrived


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

racers - braces


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

braces - traces


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

traces - casket


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

casket - basket


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

basket - tables


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

tables - blasts


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

blasts - tassel


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2009)

tassle - castle

Bump.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 2, 2009)

castle = steals


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2009)

steals - steels


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2009)

steels - steely


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2009)

steely - steels


----------



## Adamantoise (May 11, 2009)

steels - smelts


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2009)

smelts - spelts


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

spelts - petals


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

petals - metals


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

metals - slates


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

slates - states


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

states - steaks


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

steaks - steals


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

steals - hassle


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

hassle - tassle

Gretings across the big pond!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

tassle - basset


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

basset - basket

Good morning, Tom.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

basket - casket

Good morning,Herr Wolf.  It's really late where I am,so I may have to go soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

Late? Well, depends on the point of view... It should be about 3.30 am, if I don't get things wrong... I'm an hour ahead. 

casket - casted


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2009)

casted - tasked


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2009)

tasked - basket


----------



## Adamantoise (May 15, 2009)

basket - basted


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

basted - wasted


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

wasted - swayed


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

swayed - sweaty


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

sweaty - steady


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

steady - treads


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

treads - dreads


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2009)

dreads -breads


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

breads - braids


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

braids - radios


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

radios - rapids


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2009)

rapids - spared


----------



## Adamantoise (May 17, 2009)

spared - repaid


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

repaid - repair


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

repair - paired


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

paired - depart


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

depart - reaped


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

reaped - reared


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

reared - feared


----------



## Risible (May 18, 2009)

Closing this thread to make room for Part 2!


----------

